# Tamodex for my post cycle



## awhites1 (Dec 1, 2009)

going to start a 16 week cycle starting w/ test at 400-500 mg a week and ending w/ tren and equipoise at a combined 500-600 mg a week. I weigh 190 now. I want to cut to 175-180 before I start so probably wont be doing this til march even though i've already got it. WHEN i cut down to that I hope to put on 15 to 20 lbs over that 16 week cycle of muscle. looking at around my current weight but more muscle....190-195 lbs

all that said- Im going to run tamodex 20 mg tabs for my pct. how much should I take, and for how long?


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Im going to run tamodex 20 mg tabs for my pct. how much should I take, and for how long?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2009)

Tamoxifen alone is not the best PCT. It lowers IGF-1 and GH and this is not desirable during PCT. Additionally Nolva increases circulating estro along with T. I would rethink Nolva alone for PCT.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 4, 2009)

thanks for the reply. i want to run clomid and nolva but all i can get is nolvadex/tamodex so I have to make due but I finally found a dosage recommendation. thanks anyways


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2009)

awhites1 said:


> thanks for the reply. i want to run clomid and nolva but all i can get is nolvadex/tamodex so I have to make due but I finally found a dosage recommendation. thanks anyways


If you use it you may consider adding an AI to control estro the first few weeks.


----------

